# Where best to service my Rocket Appartamento?



## jeff-72 (Apr 14, 2020)

Does anyone have a good suggestion for a good local place for me to get my Rocket Appartamento serviced? 
I live in NW London (NW8). 

I bought my machine on this forum a couple of years ago. It was originally from Bella Barista, but I no longer have the original box to ship it to them, so would prefer a good local recommendation I could drive it to.
Grateful for any suggestions.


----------

